# أسئلة واجوبه عن الغلايات والتربينات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## وسام الحب (9 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو يا أخوان 

ايجاد أسئلة تتعلق بالغلايات او التربينات

او المولدات الكهربائية

اسئلة يا اخوان

بحثت كثيرا" ولم اجد اي منتدى او موقع يحتوي على اسئلة واجوبة عن ما ذكر

لماذا لا يكوووووووووووووووون منتداناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو السباق لذلك



اتمنى المساعدة

اتمنى المساعدة


----------



## سعود الكعبي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا 
العفو أخوي

هذا المنتدى و بكل فخر فيه الكثير من المواضيع الممتازة في المجالات التي ذكرتها

سترى في أعلى الصفحة بحث
أكتب ما تريد البحث عنه


----------



## وسام الحب (9 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم اخي الكريم

ماتقووووووووووووله والله صحيح

ولكن

نريد اسئلة واجوبة للمشاكل التي صارت وكيفية حلهااااااااااا

وليس تعريفات واساسيات شغلها

نريد من تجارب الاخرين في مجال محطات الكهرباااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## سعود الكعبي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو أخي الكريم 
أنت بشمهندس ميكانيكا 
أقدر أفيدك بمواضيع و مشاكل و حلول...


أنتظر قليلا


----------



## محمودالشربينى (31 مايو 2007)

كيفية معالجة مياة الغلايات


----------



## emshaker (7 يونيو 2007)

الكلام ده حلو لك منى هذا التساؤل
ما هى الاسباب التى قد تؤدى الى زيادة القوى فى اتجاه العمود فى التربينات البخارية ؟


----------



## العنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

الرجاء وضع حلول فعالة لمشكلة التآكل في مولدات البخار


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

انا نفسي في اسئله واجوبه عن الغلايات والطلمبات والتربينات لان هذه الاسئله تسئل فيinterviewo


----------



## salt (30 أغسطس 2007)

كيفية معالجة مياة الغلايات
الاجابة 
تتم معالجة المياة فى الغلاية عن طريق حقن مادة الهيدرازين فى خزان التغذية وذلك لنزع الاكسجين الذائب فى المياة حيث يتفاعل الهيدرزين عند درجة حرارة اعلى من 100 درجة مئوية وكذلك دخول المياة للخزان بعمل طرطشة للمياة الداخلة للخزان لتحرير الاكسجين الذائب ويتم ذلك فى Dearator نازع الغازات ويتم حقن مياة الغلاية بحقن مادة ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم لتقوم برفع الموصلية فى الغلاية الى 30 ميكرو سيمنس وتقوم هذة المادة بالتفاعل والتخلص من المواد الصلبة فى الغلاية فى الاسطوانة العليا Boiler Drum والتخلص منة عند طريق التصريف المستمر لمياة الغلاية Cnotinous Blow Down Drain 

ما هى الاسباب التى قد تؤدى الى زيادة القوى فى اتجاه العمود فى التربينات البخارية ؟
الاجابة 
نتيجة دخول البخار الى التربينة وحدوث الدوران تنشئى قوة دفع افقية تقوم بدفع العمود فى اتجاة دخول البخار تقوم بدفع العمود الى الامام ولموازنة هذة القوى يتم وتركييب منظومة موازنة وهى بسحب جزء من البخار خلف الاسسطوانة وتسمى Dummy Piston وهذا الجزء من البخار يقوم بدفع العمود الى الخلف عكس اتجاة القوة الافقية وبذلك نستيع المحافظة على اتزان العمود فى المدى المقبول 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...

هل تسمحون لي ان ادلو بدلوي.....!

الاخ العزيز Salt كلامك ميه ميه..


والسؤال اللي يطرح نفسه هل الحقن مستمر ام لا...؟


اذا كانت الاجابه نعم ( اكيد نعم)


من اين ياتي الاوكسجين مره اخرى بعد طرده في نازع الغازات dearator?


الاجابه....:

من مياه التعويض Makeup water >>....طيب حلو حلو

ما هي انواع مياه التعويض بالوحده؟؟


هناك نوعيين مياه تعوييض
1-Normal makeup...... يكون في الهوت ويل hotwell تحت المكثف الرئيسي ويكون حقن المواد الكيميائيه التي ذكرها الاخ سالت.
2- Emergency makeup ويكون حقنه في الدياريتور ويكون هناك حقن للمواد الكيميائيه.

بس احب اوضح نقطه

ان معدل الحقن يعتمد على كيمه مياه التعوويض.

والنقطه الاخرى هي ان اولويه التعويض بالوحده تكون من مياه التعويض الطبيعيه اى في المكثف . واذا كان هناك فقد كبير يحتاج الامر الى تعويض طوارئ بالدياريتور




وشكراااا


----------



## botrika (7 سبتمبر 2007)

لتقوم برفع الموصلية فى الغلاية الى 30 ميكرو سيمنس وتقوم هذة المادة بالتفاعل والتخلص من المواد الصلبة فى الغلاية فى الاسطوانة العليا Boiler Drum والتخلص منة عند طريق التصريف المستمر لمياة الغلاية Cnotinous Blow Down Drain معالجة


انا مش فاهم ايه الموصليه ولا ايه الوحده دى 
وكمان معالجه يعنى اشيل الاملاح من المياه والمواد الصلبه صح ولا ايه

ارجو الافاده وشكرا للاستجابه وكمان ياريت الناس اللى عندها خبره تقول اهم المشاكل وحلولها :78: :5: :1:


----------



## bedo80 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة لن اريد معرفة كيفية حساب زمن التفوير فى الغلاية للتخلص من الاملاح الذائبة التى تزيد عن 2500 ppm ولا اريد ربطها بهذه السبة ولكن عن طريق معدل السريان لخط تغذية الغلاية وكم يلزم زمن التفوير هذا من الوقت (يعنى فيه معايير معينه ) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu musa (8 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومة: مادة الهيدرازين مادة مسرطنة حيث يستخدم الان مادة صوديوم سالفايت بدل منها .


----------



## abu musa (8 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومة:مادة الهيرازين مادة مسرطنة حيث يستخدم الان مادة الصوديوم سالفيت بدلا منها.


----------



## abu musa (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الموصلية هي النشاط الكهربائي للماده..

وتسمى بالانجليزي: conductivity
الماء المقطر النقى H2o فقط . غير موصل للتيار الكهربائي ويمكن القول انه عازل للنتيار الكهربائي..

طيب..

كيف يكون الماء موصل للتيار الكهربائي؟

عندما نذيب به املااح وتكون هناك ايونات سالبه وموجبه حره الحركه فهي اللتي توصل التيار الكهربائي.

نستنتج ان : 

الماء لا يوصل التيار الكهربائي الا عندما تكون به املاح مذابه.



الخلااصه:

الموصليه هذه اخذت مقياس لموصليه الماء للكهرباء التماسا لتخيل نسبه الاملاح المذابه بالماء

اى يعني اننا نستفيد من قياس الموصليه لمعرفه هل نسبه الاملاح بالماء عاليه او منخفضه
وطبعا اكيد تعرفون المشاكل التي تسسبها الاملاح الموجوده بالماء 

وبالمناسبه


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهية انواع الاشعال في الغلايات:67:


----------



## محروس محمد محمود (17 سبتمبر 2007)

نحن نستعمل الهيدرازين فى غسل الايدى ارجو مزيد من المعلومات :67: محروس


----------



## الترس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*الهيلامين*

 فيه احد عنده معلومة عن مادة الهيلامين التي تضاف الى موية الغلاية بدلان عن الهيدرازين و ما هي مميزاته و ما الفرق بينه و بين الهيدرازين


----------



## مصطفى خميس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ما هى العوامل الترتبة على أنخفاض ضغط البخار دون وجود التوافق بين الشبكة والتربينة


----------



## مصطفى خميس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

نحن نقوم بحقن مادة الهيدرزين في تنك تغزية الغلاية لماذا ( feed water tank)


----------



## مصطفى خميس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ما هي الدرجة التي تتراوح فيها التوصلية للكهرباء !!!
وما هي الدرجة التي تتراوح فيها نسبة الحمضية والقلوية وما الضرر الناتج منها !!!


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ أبو موسى شكراً على هذه المعلومة ولكن ما دليلك على ان مادة الهيدرازين مادة مسرطنة نرجو ارسال الدليل لتمام الإفادة
وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## مصطفى خميس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزا الله جميع الأخوى كل الخير على هذه المساهمة :
ولاكن لدي أستفسار بسيط .
هل لحقن الكماويات في الغلاية أي أضرار جانبية على الماسير الداخلية .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ وسام الحب
هناك الكثير من الاسثلة والاستفسارات والحلول لكل نظام غلاية ولكل توربين حيث يجب ان نعرف المواصفات الاساسية للمعدات المستخدمة وللانابيب ولانواع المعادن التي في النظام بالكامل وهذ الموضوع قد يحتاج الى اعوام كي نصل الى ان نقول اننا نعرف بعض الشيئ عن الغلايات.
ففيها من الانظمة ما يحتاج الى تفاصيل ومواصفات لوضع الحلول لكل حالة . فما هي اقسام الغلاية وما انواع الغلايات وما هي مواصفات المياه المستخدمة وما هو الضغط للغلاية وما هي المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة ومواصفاتها ولماذا تستخدم وما هي انواع وكيفية الصيانة اللازمة للمراجل فلو بدأنا بالموضوع لن ننتهي وانا اعمل في الغلايات منذ 30 عاما واعتقد ان هناك نقص في معلوماتي فما يمكن ان اقدمه لك ان تبحث عن تحديد للاسئلة التي تريدها بسيطة او معقدة وان شاء الله ساقدم لك كل الحلول المناسبة من خبرتي العملية حيث حصلنا على كتاب شكر من الشركة المصنعة للغلايات عندنا وهي يابانية ( ميتسوبيشي ) لمرتين بسبب عدم الحاجة لاي صيانة للمراجل من الناحية الكيماوية وحتى بعد تشغيل فترة 20 سنة .


----------



## صياد الافكار (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## رافد الصالح (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الغلايات علم واسع اسأل!!!


----------



## salt (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة مشاركة فى موضوع يخ


----------



## صلاح (8 ديسمبر 2007)

لافادة اخواني ممن يحتاجون معلومات عن النظام المائي للغلايات فانا عملت ملخص للموضوع من عدة مصادر منذ عدة سنين ، وكان سيسرني ان انشره كاملا هنا لولا كبر حجمه بعض الشيء(6 صفحات ) لذا سانشر هنا مقدمته ومن سيثير اهتمامه سارسله له على بريده الالكتروني لو رغب.

 النظام المائي _ الكيميائي للغلاية
لتجنيب الغلايه التأثيرات الضارة للشوائب المختلفه الداخلة اليها مع ماء التغذيه وللحصول على بخار نقي عالي الجودة كيميائياً يتم تنفيذ إجراءات ضمن نظام يعرف بالنظام المائي الكيميائي للغلايه وذلك للتخلص من هذه الشوائب قدر المستطاع والحد من خطورتها . وللتعرف على هذه الاجراءات وماهو هذا النظام وماهي اهميته يجب اولاً معرفه ماهي هذه الشوائب التي ترافق ماء التغذيه وماهي خطورتها على الغلاية وكيف يكتسبها ماء التغذيه .

1. * شوائب ماء التغذية :

هي عباره عن مركبات الصوديوم والكالسيوم والمغنسيوم ( مثل البيكربونات والسلفات والنترات .. الخ ) والسيليكا والشوائب العضويه المكونه لماء الطبيعه ، واكاسيد الحديد والنحاس والزنك والكروم والنيكل والمنجنيز . وهذه الشوائب بعضها يكون ذائباً في الماء والبعض الاخر قليل الذوبان فيه ، وهي تتوزع بين ماء الغلايه والبخار[1] .

1.1 . خطورة الشوائب :

قد ينتج عن شوائب الماء التأثيرات التالية الضارة بالغلاية وبتشغيل وحدة التوربين [2] :-
1. انخفاض كميه الحرارة التي يمتصها الماء نظراً لتكوين قشور على سطح تسخين الماء .
2. ارتفاع درجه حرارة معدن الانابيب وبالتالي تكسرها بسبب الترسبات الداخليه التي فيها والتي تمنع عمليه
الانتقال الحراري ان تتم بالشكل المطلوب . 
3. تأكل وتقصف فولاذ الغلايه .
4. رداءة تشغيل الغلايه وحدوث فوران واسقاء . 
5. ازدياد تكاليف التنظيف والمفاقدة والصيانه والاصلاح والمعدات الاحتياطيه
6. فقد الحرارة لكثرة الاضطرار الى تنظيف وتصريف ماء الغلاية .
7. استياء جودة البخار لارتفاع نسبة الشوائب فيه وانتقالها الى التوربين مما يؤدي الى انخفاض 
اقتصاد ية عمله والى تضرر ريشه .


----------



## احمد مؤنس (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## احمد مؤنس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم اغفر لوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النارو أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اليقين (29 يناير 2008)

السلام علبكم 
بارك الله بجهودكم الرائعة في هذا النقاش
سؤالي هو 
هل توجد طريقة لغسل البويلر (الغلاية) ذات انبوب النار
طريقة غسل عكسي او اظافة مادة معينة غير مواد تنقية الماء
وسؤالي الثاني 
هل استطيع الحصول على معادلات او طرق تصنيع البويلر 
ذات انبوب النار


----------



## أحمد البربري (27 فبراير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر والثناء
جزاك الله كل الخير بما قدمت لنا


----------



## vormer (29 مارس 2008)

وحاليا يوجد حل لمشاكل مياه الغلاية وهو استخدام مركب هيدرواكس وهو مركب طبيعى يعمل على التخلص من الاملاح والحفاظ على الغلاية .
بالنسبة لغسيل الغلاية يتم الغسيل بــ hcl ولكن لا يفضل الغسيل الكيماوى والبديل عن الغسيل الكيماوى هو المعالجة الصحيحة وافضل طرق العالجة هذة هى اسلوب معالجة هيدرواكس.


----------



## salt (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
عملية الغسيل للغلاية المياة تتم عن طريق غسيل خارجى لحزم انبيب المحمصات والموفر superheater & economizer/ bundles نتيجة تراكم نواتج الاحتراق على الحزم وتتم عملية الغسيل برش مادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المخففة باستخدام منظومة غسيل تتكون من خزان ومضخة تدوير بدائرة مغلقة وبقياس تركيز الصوداء الكاوية باستمرار وبازالة نواتج الاحتراق الحامضية من اسطح الموفر والمحمصات وباستمرار عملية الغسيل الى ان يتم التخلص من النواتج الحامضية 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## سيد سيد علام (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور أخى


----------



## mazen1973 (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات
عندي سوال عن pressure test
للبويلر (كم يجب ان نضغط البويلر اذا كان ضغط التشغيل 15 بار)

لفحص تسرب الانابيب

وشكرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (14 أبريل 2008)

تتم مي الدايريتر عملية فصل الغازات الذائبة في المياه والقادمة من مرحلة دي كاربونيشن التي تجري على المياه في وحدة التصفية


----------



## سعيد العسكري (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوه الاعزاء ومشكورين على هذا الموضوع الجميل والشيق واذا تسمحولي بمشاركتكم ولو بشئ بسيط
ان وظيفة الطارده(طارده الغازات)dearator هو طرد الغازات الذائبه في الماء عن طريق ايصال الماء الى درجةحرارة التشبع(درجة حرارة التشبع تختلف باختلاف الظغط المؤثر على المائع) عندها سوف تتحرر الغازات الذائبه في الماء 
نظرية عمل الطارده
تعمل الطارده وفقا الى قانونين اساسين وهما قانوني :قانون هنري, وقانون دالتون
قانون هنري(كمية الغازات الذائبه في اي سائل تتناسب مع الظغوط الجزئيه للغازات في الجو المحيط بذلك السائل)
قانون دالتون(الضغط الكلي لاي خليط من الغازات يساوي مجموع الضغوط الجزئيه للغازات المكونه لذلك الخليط او ذلك الحيز)
وشكرا


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (17 مايو 2008)

http://www.2shared.com/file/3298630/b0cce15e/Pipeline_Cal.html

او

http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/3298630/822b18a7/Pipeline_Cal.rar


----------



## مهندس وعد (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان . احنا نستعمل مادة الهيدرازين واحب ازيد على كلام الاخ salt انه مش الهيدرازين اللي يعمل طرطشة بل يستعمل بخار بضغط قليل بحدود 3.5 بار لعمل طرطشة واحماء للماء ومن ثم يخرج الاوكسجين مع البخار 3.5 بار الى الجو وبذلك نكون تخلصنا من الاوكسجين بطريقتين الاولى الطريقة الكيمائية بااستعمال الهيدرازين والثانية ميكانيكة باستعمال بخار 3.5 بار وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## جهاد المهندس (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت ام شاكر 
ماذا تقصدين بزيادة القوى باتجاه العمود ؟


----------



## محمودكريم (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

اليكم يا اخواني هذا الرابط لمن يريد ان يتعلم الكثير عن معالجة وتحلية المياه
وهو اكاديمية الاسكندرية للتحلية وتنقية المياه وهو خير مثال للتعليم الالكتروني
http://www.ada-eg.com/ada/home_ar.php


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

جربوا الدخول الى هذا الموقع ولا تنسوا الدعاء لي من قلوبكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا الموقع يسمح لكم بالتسجيل فيه مجانا وانا متأكد انه سينال اعجابكم
ولا تنسوا الدعاء


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

تعرض أكاديميه الإسكندريه لتحليه المياه ( ADA ) أول برنامج للتعليم الجامعى والتدريب الصناعى فى مجال تحليه وتنقيه المياه ، وبإستخدام التعليم الإلكترونى ، باللغه العربيه. 
سيتدرب المشارك فى هذا البرنامج على العديد من تكنولوجيات التحليه (الحراريه ، وبالأغشيه ، وغيرها). ويشمل البرنامج الأول للأكاديميه على 26 جزء ( Module ) ، فى شرح طرق وتكنولوجيات التحليه ، حسابات التصميم الأولى للنظم ومكونات المحطات ، النظم والمكونات الأساسيه والمساعده ، المعالجه الأوليه والنهائيه لمياه التحليه ، الرواسب والتاكل ، بدائل مصادر الطاقه والتحليه (كالطاقه الشمسيه ، والنوويه ، والهيدروجين ، والمخلفات ... الخ) ، إقتصاديات وحسابات تكاليف إنتاج الماء ، ومبادئ التشغيل والصيانه. 
كما يشمل البرنامج موضوعات مثل الماء فى الإسلام ، مشكله المياه فى العالم ، تلوث المياه وصحه الإنسان. وتم عرض هذه الماده العلميه بصوره مبسطه لتناسب المتخصص وغير المتخصص ، فى أكثر من 200 سؤال وجواب. كما يعرض البرنامج خطوات التدريب على رأس العمل ( On the Job Training – OJT ) ، وعليه يهيئ البرنامج المتدرب على معظم عناصر تكنولوجيات التحليه وتنقيه المياه.
ويشمل البرنامج إختبارات (بنظام الأسئله متعدده الإختيارات) ، تؤدى من خلال الحاسب ( On Line ) مع الحصول على نتيجه الإختبار ، والإجابه النوذجيه. حيث تمنح شهادات الإجازه فى الإمتحان والنجاح فى البرنامج ، للمتدربين الناجحين


----------



## وسام الحب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك

الله


خير


----------



## وسام الحب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

لايمكن العثور على الموقع

اتمنى رابط اخر


----------



## nooradry (13 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور بجد جداجداوياريت توافونا بالجديد دائما


----------



## nooradry (13 أبريل 2009)

انا المهندس / محمود الكومى بجد بجد الله ينور عليكم وياريت المزيد


----------



## أسامة الحفنى (22 أغسطس 2009)

vormer قال:


> وحاليا يوجد حل لمشاكل مياه الغلاية وهو استخدام مركب هيدرواكس وهو مركب طبيعى يعمل على التخلص من الاملاح والحفاظ على الغلاية .
> بالنسبة لغسيل الغلاية يتم الغسيل بــ hcl ولكن لا يفضل الغسيل الكيماوى والبديل عن الغسيل الكيماوى هو المعالجة الصحيحة وافضل طرق العالجة هذة هى اسلوب معالجة هيدرواكس.


من المركبات الفيزوكيميائية التى تستخدم فى معالجة مياه الغلايةoskal-10


----------



## أسامة الحفنى (22 أغسطس 2009)

لو تكرمت طارد الغازات بالتفصيل


----------



## العوارى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر جم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا أنا عندي سؤال:في المحطة التي كنت أتدرب بها هي محطة لتوليد الكهرباء لعمليات صناعية ..المهم,هناك مبادل حراري يدخله ماء قادم من تلك العمليات الى المرجل بدرجة حرارة مقدارها 90 يمر عليه خط بخار من المرجل قبل المحمصة بدرجة حرارة262(بخار مشبع),,فيحدث تبادل حراري لتسخين الماء حتى 140 والبخار يتحول الى(ماء مشبع)مع ثبات الحرارة(262)؟...فكيف لا تنخفض درجة حرارة البخار؟..أرجو من السادة الأعضاء أن يجيبوني


----------



## صلاح (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ساحاول باذن الله تبسيط الاجابة على سؤالك كالتالي :
قم بالتجربة التالية :
-اذهب الى مطبخ المنزل و خذ ابريقا به ماء وتروموترا عاديا ، ضع الترمومتر في الابريق وضع الابريق على الموقد ، واوقد النار تحته .
- راقب درجة حرارة الماء في الابريق ، ستجدها ترتفع : 40 درجة مئوية - 50 60 ...80 ..90 ثم 100 ،،100 ،، 100ولن تزيد على مئة درجة والموقد شغال تحت الابريق ... لماذا لم ترتفع الحرارة اكثر 
واين تذهب كمية حرارة الموقد .. 
- الذي يحصل انه عند وصول درجة حرارة الماء في الابريق الى مئة يصل الماء الى درجة حرارة الغليان او التشبع والتي هي 100( في الغرفة الضغط الجوي = 1 )وبعدها يبدأ بالتبخر عند نفس درجة الحرارة ، اعني ان الماء تكون درجة حرارته 100 ، وكذلك البخار على سطح الماء تكون حرارته مئه .. وكل كمية الحرارة التي اعطيناها للماء بعد المئه استخدمها للتبخر .
- في حالتك التي سألت عنها اخي الكريم البخار المشبع درجة حرارته 262 فيه كميه من الحراره تبقيه في الحاله البخاريه والتي اذا اخذناها منه ( لتسخين الماء) سيتحول الى ماءمكثف بنفس درجة الحرارة ( كندنسيت عند نفس الضغط وليس ماء مشبع، حيث لايوجد مثل هذا الاصطلاح ))
ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة


----------



## andalib (5 مارس 2012)

*ارسال بحث عن المراجل*



صلاح قال:


> لافادة اخواني ممن يحتاجون معلومات عن النظام المائي للغلايات فانا عملت ملخص للموضوع من عدة مصادر منذ عدة سنين ، وكان سيسرني ان انشره كاملا هنا لولا كبر حجمه بعض الشيء(6 صفحات ) لذا سانشر هنا مقدمته ومن سيثير اهتمامه سارسله له على بريده الالكتروني لو رغب.
> 
> النظام المائي _ الكيميائي للغلاية
> لتجنيب الغلايه التأثيرات الضارة للشوائب المختلفه الداخلة اليها مع ماء التغذيه وللحصول على بخار نقي عالي الجودة كيميائياً يتم تنفيذ إجراءات ضمن نظام يعرف بالنظام المائي الكيميائي للغلايه وذلك للتخلص من هذه الشوائب قدر المستطاع والحد من خطورتها . وللتعرف على هذه الاجراءات وماهو هذا النظام وماهي اهميته يجب اولاً معرفه ماهي هذه الشوائب التي ترافق ماء التغذيه وماهي خطورتها على الغلاية وكيف يكتسبها ماء التغذيه .
> ...




ارجوا ان ترسل الي البحث كاملا على الايميل [email protected] واكون ممنون لك تحياتي


----------



## damenead (5 مارس 2012)

يل ريت يا اخي صلاح تبعتلي على هدا ال [email protected]


----------



## fadi-1777 (5 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم أرجو منك أن تعطيني شرحا مفصلا لو سمحن وتكرمت عليي ,, عن كيفية فحص وتحليل المياه بالغلايات ونظام التبريد للمحركات الرئيسية وكيفية معالجتهاوكيفية حساب الكميات المطلوبة من * الكيميكال * لمعالجة المياه أو اذا كان هناك من معادلات لحساب هذا الشيء .. وشكراا لما قدمته وماتقدموه..


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صلاح قال:


> لافادة اخواني ممن يحتاجون معلومات عن النظام المائي للغلايات فانا عملت ملخص للموضوع من عدة مصادر منذ عدة سنين ، وكان سيسرني ان انشره كاملا هنا لولا كبر حجمه بعض الشيء(6 صفحات ) لذا سانشر هنا مقدمته ومن سيثير اهتمامه سارسله له على بريده الالكتروني لو رغب.
> 
> النظام المائي _ الكيميائي للغلاية
> لتجنيب الغلايه التأثيرات الضارة للشوائب المختلفه الداخلة اليها مع ماء التغذيه وللحصول على بخار نقي عالي الجودة كيميائياً يتم تنفيذ إجراءات ضمن نظام يعرف بالنظام المائي الكيميائي للغلايه وذلك للتخلص من هذه الشوائب قدر المستطاع والحد من خطورتها . وللتعرف على هذه الاجراءات وماهو هذا النظام وماهي اهميته يجب اولاً معرفه ماهي هذه الشوائب التي ترافق ماء التغذيه وماهي خطورتها على الغلاية وكيف يكتسبها ماء التغذيه .
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذي العزيز ارجو من حضرتك ان ترسل لي البحث كاملا وكل شي تحت يديك يقيد في فهم الغلايات على الايميل التالي : [email protected]


----------



## صلاح (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ان شاء الله 
سابحث عنه وارسله
تحياتي


----------



## yousefegyp (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## Mahzuna (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

